# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với Miền Trung, các bạn sẽ có cơ hội tận hưởng những bãi tắm tuyệt đẹp như biển Lăng Cô hay bãi biển ở Đà Nẵng, được tạp chí uy tín hàng đầu của Mỹ, Forbes chọn là một trong 6 bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới. Đến Đảo Cô Tô với phong cảnh hoang dã, khí hậu trong lành rất quyến rủ. Tham quan đài phun nước lớn nhất thế giới ở Singapore và hành hương trên đất Phật Nepan, Ấn Độ


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Bán đảo Sơn Trà - Đồng Xanh - Đồng Nghệ - Cố Đô Huế - Động Thiên Đường*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 7.207.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 5, 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Lửa Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cô Tô*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 1.950.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đòan)Phương tiện: Đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: Thứ 2 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, xe máy tham quan đảoVé tàu Cái Rồng - Cô Tô, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Thuế VAT, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore - Đảo Sentosa*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 10.878.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 09, 16/08/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầu, thuế VATXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Ấn Độ - Nepan*

Thời gian: 9 ngàyGiá tour: 37.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 21/08/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhVisa Ấn Độ và Nepan

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vietnamtourism Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

